# Center cap removal?



## eastbayrae (Sep 2, 2012)

Is they a way to remove the center caps without removing the wheels? I bought new rims and forgot to tell the installer to take out the center caps, the VW caps will fit so I want to use them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

have you tried prying them out with a plastic trim tool?


----------



## eastbayrae (Sep 2, 2012)

I ended up doing just that. Thanks!


----------

